# Help! Have just moved from Ireland and need some advice on accommodation in Edmonton!



## loulougoldfish (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi folks,

I have just relocated to Canada from Dublin and am currently living in Saskatoon, SK. I am relocating to Edmonton AB on Sept 1st (as where I am is only temporary accommodation) and am having an absolute nightmare trying to find somewhere to stay in Edmonton :confused2:

As I'm on my own it's ridiculously expensive trying to stay in hotels and unfortunately the hostels are a bit steep too. I'd be happy just to get somewhere - shared accommodation or otherwise even just for a few weeks or a month initially until I get to know the city and can find something a bit more long term but it's proving super difficult as I don't know anyone and as I'm a solo female have been trying to avoid the bad areas of the city. My budget for a month is max $1000 but as I said it's proving really difficult to get something have been using Kijiji for the last few weeks as I believe that's the best way but I can't really get anything that isn't dodgy or miles outside the city! I don't have a car and I don't mind using public transport but I don't want to go too far outside as I'll be totally lost then!

Any help or advice would be really really really appreciated! Or better still any expats there looking for a roomie even temporarily  PM me if you would prefer

Again am pretty desperate at the mo to find something so any info at all would be really helpful

Thanks a mill,
Lou


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

loulougoldfish said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have just relocated to Canada from Dublin and am currently living in Saskatoon, SK. I am relocating to Edmonton AB on Sept 1st (as where I am is only temporary accommodation) and am having an absolute nightmare trying to find somewhere to stay in Edmonton :confused2:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Try these two places:

1) https://www.broadstreet.ca/properties/AB/Edmonton/MerecroftGardens 
I know this is already over your budget, but their apartments aren't that bad (actually, Merecroft Gardens are brand and new) and both places have bus stops within 2 - 3 minutes distance, and they are month to month deals.

2) Deville Apartments | Edmonton Apartments For Rent | Boardwalk Rental Communities
This place is near Jasper Ave. and you will be walking distance from downtown (15 - 25 minutes). And you could find a job right away.

In regards of a roommate, everyday I drive by a little British Shop and I could stop by tomorrow and ask if someone is looking for a roommate. 

Best of luck!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## loulougoldfish (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Animo!

Thanks a mill you're a star they look really good especially the first one, it is a bit more expensive than I'd hoped to pay but will definitely get in touch with them, it's the best I've seen so far.

Would really appreciate if you wouldn't mind asking in there about a roommate for me tomorrow? Seriously you would be a total life saver :clap2:

Thanks a mill again!
Lou


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lou,

I recommend the "Irish in Calgary" facebook page for housing tips from Irish people on the ground in Alberta. Just saw a post from someone who said they pay 900 for a 2 bed townhouse. Check it out and hope it helps.

Cheers
John in Ottawa


----------



## loulougoldfish (Aug 29, 2012)

Cheers John! This looks really good hopefully I will be able to get something from it!

Thanks again,
Lou


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

loulougoldfish said:


> Hi Animo!
> 
> Thanks a mill you're a star they look really good especially the first one, it is a bit more expensive than I'd hoped to pay but will definitely get in touch with them, it's the best I've seen so far.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I've asked around if someone needs a roommate, and nobody has come forward yet.

Have you had any luck? 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## loulougoldfish (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Animo was actually just going to post I got something there about a half hour ago - phew! Panic over 

Thanks again for your help though appreciate it!

Cheers,
L


----------



## jazziyasm (May 10, 2012)

Glad to hear you have found something, have a look on airbnb next time if you get stuck, we've also just moved to Canada and found a place for 1700 for a month between two of us in Vancouver, just gives us a bit of extra breathing space while we try to find something a bit more permanent

Countdown! August 27, 2012


----------



## loulougoldfish (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks very much!Am delighted was getting pretty close to the wire there for a bit! Will check out that place for the future anyway. Best of luck with your move and the new place too 

Thanks again,
L


----------

